# ΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ



## Psixi

Kalispera - I need some help with this "expression".... I know what "ela" means and what "mou" means but obviously this sounds like an expression used in Greece which I am not familiar with . they were the last two words in an email...quite separated from the rest of/body of the email.  

Ti simeni "ΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ"   ....  your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Tassos

It means exaclty what _Έλα_ means. _Μου_ here adds sentimental emphasis (συναισθηματική φόρτιση). It makes the Έλα more personal, showing that the speaker really cares. It's not something you would say, for example, to your boss but to a close friend or a relative. In Greek it's very common to add the "αδύναμους τύπους" of the personal pronouns in order to add sentimental emphasis in an expression. These of course cannot be translated into English. Note the following:
Τι *μου* κάνεις;*
Πως *μου* είσαι σήμερα;
Τι *σου* είναι ο άνθρωπος!
Καλώς *μας* ήρθες!
All the above expressions can be said without the words in bold. These words make them more personal, just as in your example. (the * expression can be said literally and even have somewhat vulgar connotations - it depends on the tone of voice and the context. In that case *μου *is necessary)


----------



## Psixi

Dear Tasso - kalimera kai efxaristo polli gia tin apantisi ..... now I see what you mean - I am very familiar with the expressions you used as examples...but had never before heard "Ela Mou"...... still cannot completely wrap my mind around it as I never heard it before.  Thanks again -


----------



## Perseas

Psixi said:


> I am very familiar with the expressions you used as examples...but had never before heard "Ela Mou"...... still cannot completely wrap my mind around it as I never heard it before.


All Greeks are familiar with the expressions Tassos has used, they are all well-established phrases. Αlso, the use of the genitive in those expressions is explained grammatically; (I think) it is called "γενική προσωπική ηθική". On the other hand, apart from the fact that "έλα μου" implies intimacy or affection, it sounds very awkward to my ears, maybe because in "έλα μου" the genitive follows the verb, whereas in all other examples the genitive is placed in front of the verbs. Perhaps, it's a short form for "έλα παιδί/κοπέλα/etc. μου", which is wrong. Nevertheless, I know there are people who would use it.


----------



## Psixi

Efxaristo polli Persea .. (what a beautiful name you have)  I am beginning to "feel it"..... I will, when I get the chance also ask one of my cousins in Athens - she might give me a perspective that I will immediately connect with... the more I hear it....the more it becomes familiar....kali sas nixta kai efxaristo polli - Psixi


----------



## Perseas

Kalimera Psixi,
anyway, it is not standard Greek and to me is wrong.


----------



## Psixi

Kalimera sas - well you know, o anthropos pou to egrapse afto....einai ligo ...ax pos na to po - ......even though he is well spoken in Greek,,from what I can tell/and see, he is definitely not the "level" of Greek/family that I am accustomed to ....na min po parapano kai mipos prosvalo alla that's the way it is.....and, not living there and not having gone as frequently as I used to (not the Greece I remember) there is no way I can keep up with their "expressions".."slang"...etc.  Even here in the USA the expressions are changing every day primarily through the younger people and seem to work their way up through the media.  What a mess .... no one speaks proper "anything" any more ....a society of .."......"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Kali sas mera


----------



## velisarius

Living in Greece, I can only remember hearing this expression from the man who regularly sells me oranges in our weekly street market. When I'm waiting while he serves another customer, he'll turn to me with a big grin, offering me a plastic bag to fill, and saying "έλα μου". I've always thought of it as a sort of abbreviation for "έλα καλή μου". It sounds warm and friendly (I'm quite a good customer.) The stall-holder is about 45 I guess, and I think he hails from the Peloponnese.


----------



## ireney

Well, I wouldn't say it's not standard Greek. Colloquial Greek I mean. But it could very well be that, as velisarius notes, it's regional. However, I'm more used to hearing it used as a reply in two situations: a) the one velisarius mentions: someone hands you something and says "έλα μου" (a sort of "here you go dear") b) you call out to someone and they reply "έλα μου" (sort of "yes dear?"). 
Plus, of course, the meaning of "come to me".


----------



## Psixi

OH, now I got it - now I know it - for some reason the explanation and circumstance which you gave made it very clear to me and, I think I may have even had it said to me in Greece.  Thanks so much for clarifying - wow, that feels good - sort of like finding something nice.  Thanks a lot - have a nice day.....


----------



## Andrious

ireney said:


> Well, I wouldn't say it's not standard Greek. Colloquial Greek I mean. But it could very well be that, as velisarius notes, it's regional. However, I'm more used to hearing it used as a reply in two situations: a) the one velisarius mentions: someone hands you something and says "έλα μου" (a sort of "here you go dear") b) you call out to someone and they reply "έλα μου" (sort of "yes dear?").
> Plus, of course, the meaning of "come to me".



 I would add one more usage: You can say "Έλα μου" as a warm and friendly way of saying "Tell me/ Speak", for example:
- Κατερίνα, να σε απασχολήσω μισό λεπτό;
- Μισό λεπτό να στείλω αυτό το mail...(περνάει μισό λεπτό) Έλα μου...


----------



## Αγγελος

Perseas;13589918 "έλα μου" [... said:
			
		

> sounds very awkward to my ears, maybe because in "έλα μου" the genitive follows the verb, whereas in all other examples the genitive is placed in front of the verbs.



But enclitic (unstressed) pronouns always follow the imperative, don't they? "Δώσ' μου το", "πες του τα", etc. So also for the moral dative: "βρες μου..." _et sim._


----------



## Perseas

Αγγελος said:


> But enclitic (unstressed) pronouns always follow the imperative, don't they? "Δώσ' μου το", "πες του τα", etc. So also for the moral dative: "βρες μου..." _et sim._


Yes, in general it's true. But as for the verb "έρχομαι", I have an objection. "Καλώς μας ήρθες!" is 100% standard Greek , but what about "έλα μου/μας" or "ελάτε μου/μας"? In contrast, "βρες μου/μας" and "βρείτε μου/μας" are perfect Greek.


----------

